# Puppy search - frustrating!



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Just had to put in a little rant about my family's puppy search. We have been looking for a puppy to add to our family and train as a cattle/livestock dog - we would like to adopt a puppy that is in need of a good home, but it is a rediculous process! These "rescues" are charging you nearly what it would cost to get a purebred animal that comes with health guaruntees and etc., but all they are offering me is a bunch of hoops to jump through for "their" puppies. Not to mention that most of my local "rescue" groups seem to feel that working dogs are being mistreated some way, because they aren't just eating the most expensive dog foods, sleeping on plush pillows, and basically just goofing off. In the same breath they say that these working breeds need something to do and lots of exercise - but flyball and walking for hours a day is how they see this being fulfilled. 

I mean, these dogs are meant to work! They love it, and whats more, they get the training that most "house" dogs miss out on. I understand that these rescues put in money and resources for these dogs to be healthy - but $250 dollars for some puppy shots that I could administer myself, background checks, series of home visits/meet n' greets, a list of all my house pets from the last 10 YEARS! - the species, breed, age, sex, spayed/neutered, and COD or where they are currently, agreements that essentially make the dog a resident of my home but still the property of the rescue, required follow ups, mandates of puppy training classes and required vaccinations and other health care decisions. Basically, their ideal candidate for every dog is someone who has owned one dog before, that died of natural causes, takes the dog to training classes, participates in flyball competitions, has no other pets, is in the upper middle class, lives in a surburban area, has a groomer, has a fenced yard, and vaccinates/does preventative care for their pet for absolutely anything and everything, and has never bred any animal for any reason (even livestock).

Okay...that enough for now. For goodness sakes, I just want to offer a good, loving home to a puppy that needs one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean... it is ridiculous the prices they are asking for them...they want to find homes for these animals but yet... have prices like registered animals would have..... If they re- think their practices... they should realize that by dropping their prices .... this will allow people to adopt them.... taking away those extra expenses.... Most of us good people... like you ..want to help an animal ....as well as loving them and bringing them into our home.... but the rescues ect...seem as if ...they are to greedy and don't care for the animals but... in fact ..only care about their pocket books... so sad....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont agree with most practices of most rescues. I have seen way to many adopt out dogs to families that have bit kids before and just all around not good basis for their policies and adoptions. 

If you are looking for a LGD to live with your goats and cows you want to get a breed that has for centuries been raised to do that job. Most often the dogs of these breed that do wind up in rescues are those that have been raised as pets or have issues with their past training making them unsuitable for the job. 
:sigh:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

It is unfortunate that the rescues are not broad minded enough to work with farms that need working dogs. I think that they are reacting to the sad situation for many animals that are "owned" by people who cant afford them, dont take good care of them and even abuse them. They should understand that you will take good care of your dog - provide competant medical care yourself and give the dog a job! I hope that you find an organization that can appreciate this.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ridiculous. I've never adopted a dog from a rescue or shelter...and probably wouldn't pass their requirements even if I wanted to. :doh: For $250 or less you can find a purebred working dog or puppy, from working parents, no vices, healthy, and know all the background on that dog.


----------



## DVentHill (Apr 15, 2010)

Ooh boy do I Know just how you feel.... I gave up on looking at rescues dogs because as soon as they hear I have 5 small children and that the dogs are going to be used for livestock guard work they say they don't have what we are looking for or they don't feel our home would be suitable :sigh: .. So, I'm trying to pick up an Anatolian Shepard puppy to raise with my goats and sheep :shocked: The cheapest I can find is $1100.00 and we are going to drive 1200 miles round trip to pick up the puppy which thank goodness should only be about $200 for fuel.. I mean I know this is a HUGE investment now and that in the long run it could save us a lot more then we spent on the dog but dang... I love ASD but with the way the economy is going I don't know how the breeders expect people to get good protectors for their livestock.. And you know just because somebody can't afford $1100 for a dog/puppy does not by any means mean that they can't and won't give the dog a wonderful happy home.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:shocked: $1100 for a LGD puppy! I hope it's papered, from working bloodlines, comes with a health certificate, and a health guarentee. Where do you live? I personally wouldn't pay that much for an unproven LGD puppy. I bet if you keep looking you can find something cheaper. :hug:


----------



## DVentHill (Apr 15, 2010)

We live in Arizona.. I sure hope to find something cheaper... The puppies come with no contract =( I just don't know where to look for a good lsg where i won't end up getting flop so to speak.. Maybe I should put up a wanted add on here and see who contacts me =) But we have to do something we have a huge issue with coyotes who are not afraid of us at all...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I paid more than that for my registered Anatolian working dog LGD pup. :wink: Plus I had to have her shipped in from out of state.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

oh but then our 2nd one we found was in state also working parents. and cost under $300. Never know what you will find.


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, glory be, my family has been approved to adopt! Looks like we are not the monsters that some other groups made us out to be...

Going to see a Border Collie cross pup on Friday - not exactly my first choice, but it never hurts to look I guess...also just heard back from another rescue that found a shepherd cross pup that they could arrange to bring in from another state, but waiting to hear the "adoption" fee for that service...

Really would like an Anatolian, but since we don't really need a "guardian," we can make do with a herding type...


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I know how you feel about rescues. I have owned dogs all my life. Dobermans for the past 19. Been a dog groomer for 18 years. Worked in a vet clinic for 4 years and yada yada. Anyway a few years ago after 1 of my dobes died. I heard there was one at th local spca so went and looked, filled out paperwork that was kind of extensive. They finally called me and said they wanted her to go to a nore experienced home. WHAT??? Yep that was their comment. So I found one on craigslist and got very lucky. We just got our 1st 2 agility titles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.. hope it goes well..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

Update: Well, who can say no to a fluffy shelter pup? Brought our new girl home on Friday, and have been re-experiencing the joys of potty training...

Took her up to meet the cows, goats, barn cat and chickens.  She had almost no reaction to the cows and goats, but she thought the chickens and barn cat would be great rough house buddies - their did not share her enthusiasm 

Had her spayed on Monday - OMG I can not believe the prices for spaying these days! We go to the bottom dollar vet in our area, and the spaying, alone, cost $160 - total vet bill for the spaying/visit/flea/deworm/booster distemper and tinsy dew claw removal - $300!!!! I know it has been a few years since we had this all done for one of our dogs, but geez, I don't remember it being that pricey...


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

Post a pictures of her - we love to see how she looks 
Also congratulations on your successful search!


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

*Meet Logan!*

Here is Logan...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Cute!!!!


----------



## realfarmgirl (Feb 26, 2011)

So I just realized I never posted her pics. Here they are...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sooo cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww........


----------

